# LG enV Hacks



## Zepp88 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody know of any cool stuff to do to an enV? Firmware tweaks?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

wtf [email protected]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Anybody know of any cool stuff to do to an enV? Firmware tweaks?



No.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks.

I haven't been able to find anything...I wish I could add java support!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 8, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea what an LG enV is and I'll probably die happy not knowing.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I have absolutely no idea what an LG enV is and I'll probably die happy not knowing.



enV

I don't want you to die happy.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> enV
> 
> I don't want you to die happy.



 That's three minutes of my life that I won't get back...


----------

